# Precision Power AM series speaker plug info



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Does anyone know who the manufacturer was for the flat style speaker/remote turn on plug used in the PPI M and AM amplifiers? There are no markings at all on the plugs. Was wondering if they could be sourced from a manufacturer.

Thanks


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I did some research a while back and from what I could find, the part is no longer produced. I found some similar plugs, but they were the wrong size. I think hard wiring is the best solution unless you can find the plugs/harnesses you need.


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

Do you have plugs? (Sounds like you do)

They can be opened up and have fresh wire added, just did that to a 2100am

Seen lots wired to the board.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes I have the plugs, I already had new wire put on them. Just wanted to see if any replacements might be available outside the car stereo world.


----------

